# forever door screens



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

Can someone point me in the right direction? I need to replace the screen in my forever door. It seems the door uses a special 25' Rigid Screen Spline.
I've found one place that sells this spline but they want to rape me on shipping.
Any ideas on where to get this stuff?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you talking about the pieces that hold the screen assembly into the door?? Either way, Andersen/Forever would be the best source.

I have done a lot of Forever doors, and never paid attention to how the screen was installed in its' frame. I never noticed that it might be a special spline.


----------



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

I need about 20 ft. of 3/8 ridged spline. Swissco is the only online co. I could find that stocks it. The spline costs 15.00 and they want 12.00 shipping.
I think their shipping prices are ridiculous, and I told them that.


----------



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

Swissco online returned my mail and apologized for their high shipping prices. They said they know they are very high but have a contract with ups or something.
I can find the correct flat spline in lots of places, but have to buy in bulk, like 25 pieces.
I hope I don't have to cave in to Swissco. and pay their pirate shipping costs.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

12 bucks to not have to leave your chair seems reasonable to me. It cost me that in gas just to go to the grocery store and back.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The cost is not in the weight, obviously, but truckers charge for space, and long packages cost more than small packages. If you can't find it elsewhere, is there a choice??


----------



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

It's not the price it's the principle. I don't think shipping space is an issue. I just can't stand when sellers fudge up shipping costs.
I'll probably pay up, but I at least tried.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

chuck172 said:


> It's not the price it's the principle. I don't think shipping space is an issue. I just can't stand when sellers fudge up shipping costs.
> I'll probably pay up, but I at least tried.


 This stuff is so delicate. It's long and easily bent. I hope they pack it well.
Ron


----------



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

I'll bet they just roll it up, put it in a manilla folder and ship it.
It will cost them about $2.00.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

chuck172 said:


> I'll bet they just roll it up, put it in a manilla folder and ship it.
> It will cost them about $2.00.


Not the screen, the splines.
Ron


----------



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

Well I received the spline today ups from Swisco Inc.
Just like I figured. It came in a cardboard box. One pound. Inside the box is a roll of spline. Could have sent in an envelope.
Price= $ 14.85
shipping= $11.75
Tax= $1.86
Total= $28.46
I looked all over the internet. Had to buy elswhere in bulk. They had me over a barrel.
I hate to get ripped off. But I needed the spline. Oh well!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

chuck172 said:


> Well I received the spline today ups from Swisco Inc.
> Just like I figured. It came in a cardboard box. One pound. Inside the box is a roll of spline. Could have sent in an envelope.
> Price= $ 14.85
> shipping= $11.75
> ...


How did this get from, "a rigid spline" to a roll of spline? Why couldn't you have used generic spline?
Ron


----------



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

Apparently the "ridged" spline comes in a roll. 
http://www.swisco.com/Rigid-Screen-Spline-Forever-Storm-Door/pd/Spline/55-109


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Rigid, yet rollable. I guess the high shipping charge is a way to make their product seem more reasonably priced. But if they are the only game in town they sort of got ya.


----------



## chuck172 (May 23, 2011)

That's exactly what I've been trying to say Jim. I had to buy from Swisco because they were the only game in town. They rip off people with their high shipping.
I just hope that I have enlightened some other potential buyer to shop elsewhere.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's one of those products, you can't readily get and cannot substitute for.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you think that’s bad, yesterday I ordered a needle and seat for a carburetor. The part is no bigger than the tip of a pencil. 4.99 plus 7.99 shipping. What do you do? your screen is fixed and my motor will run again.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I try to bundle catagories when I order. If I need parts for the lawn equipment, I'll check it all and get a few items I need, or will need in the near future. Or I'll find an alternative sight where the shipping is either free or low.
But sometimes you just need to grin and bear it. Luckily, I forget pretty quickly and the pain is fleeting.
Ron


----------



## pbh (Jun 8, 2014)

BTW: the rigid spline material in Forever storm screen doors is reusable if removed fairly carefully. You can easily bend the flange straight again with a pair of needle nose pliers and press it right back in with the new screen.
Then you don't need to worry about ridiculous material and shipping prices.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

What would you have said if the cost for the spline was $26.00 and free shipping?Just curious.Would you have known the difference?


----------



## pbh (Jun 8, 2014)

mako1 said:


> What would you have said if the cost for the spline was $26.00 and free shipping?Just curious.Would you have known the difference?


Well, that's $26 I didn't have to spend, and about 5 minutes of work to get the little kinks out of the old splines. Seems worth it to me.
And then the satisfaction of reusing something instead of landfilling it: priceless!


----------

